# Eta2824-2



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Firstly pls excuse my ignorance - this is my first post into this section.

I am looking at a watch that uses this movement. What do you all think of this movement compared to, say Seiko auto movements such as that in the 7526-0350 series?

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Rob,

No worries, we've all got to learn. the 2824 is classed as a high beat movement well 28,800beats per hour, the seiko 7s26 a lower beat, 21,600 Beats per hour I believe. The 7s26 is a very basic movement, so robust and can keep resemble time, the 2824 tending to be quite abit more complex, and should beable to keep a a higher accuracy.

I hope this helps.

Regs

Bry



Barryboy said:


> Firstly pls excuse my ignorance - this is my first post into this section.
> 
> I am looking at a watch that uses this movement. What do you all think of this movement compared to, say Seiko auto movements such as that in the 7526-0350 series?
> 
> ...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> Rob,
> 
> No worries, we've all got to learn. the 2824 is classed as a high beat movement well 28,800beats per hour, the seiko 7s26 a lower beat, 21,600 Beats per hour I believe. The 7s26 is a very basic movement, so robust and can keep resemble time, the 2824 tending to be quite abit more complex, and should beable to keep a a higher accuracy.
> 
> ...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes, The 7s26 is a good basic movement, the finish is workman like, to be honest, nothing wrong with it for what it is. The 2824 comes in different finishes, Roy is the man to ask to be honest, as he works with 2824s

Dont forget you can't handwind or hack a 7s26 either, also the 2824 is easier to regulate I believe.

Regards

Bry



Barryboy said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Rob,
> ...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Dont forget you can't handwind or hack a 7s26 either


This is a deal breaker for me. I like my Seikos and the Yao-modded ones make great field watches, but it's very annoying not being able to hand wind a watch. Backing-winding to hack always gives me a feeling of impending doom


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Nalu said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont forget you can't handwind or hack a 7s26 either
> ...


Hi,

Excuse the ignorance but what exactly does " back winding to hack " actually mean ?

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

'Hacking' is when you pull out the crown and the second hand stops, this enables you to set the exact time to the second.

The Seiko 7s26 doesn't allow this as the second hand continues to move even when the crown is pulled out. However, if you apply a little backward pressure to the crown , you can get the second hand to go backwards slightly achieving similar results to hacking.


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Ricster said:


> 'Hacking' is when you pull out the crown and the second hand stops, this enables you to set the exact time to the second.
> 
> The Seiko 7s26 doesn't allow this as the second hand continues to move even when the crown is pulled out. However, if you apply a little backward pressure to the crown , you can get the second hand to go backwards slightly achieving similar results to hacking.


Ahh !! thanks for that.

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Rob,

I totally agree with what Bry said; I have a three Seikos with the 7S26 movement in them and an Ollech & Wajs watch with the ETA 2824-2. All three are IMO superb watches. The Seikos, for the price are outstanding value for money and are reputed to go without a service for years and years. When it comes to accurate and consistent timekeeping, they won't hold a candle to my O&W. However, I've read that some people have regulated them to within +/- 2s per day but I believe this can be fiddly unless you're an expert.

Also,I can hack and handwind my O & W which I like to do when I'm setting the watch but for the money you can't go wrong with a Seiko at all. They're great watches and I'm already looking at an SKX007 diver!

Andrew.


----------



## Kerwin (Nov 2, 2004)

I have several of either movement, and made a few watches based on the ETA 2824-a.

Both are 'in house' designed movements.

The Seiko movement is pretty bomb proof and has a much greater tolerance to dust and dirt

than the ETA and it has a very clever 'magic lever' system for the autowind which is designed to

be most efficient at winding when the watch is on your wrist and you are walking (crown down).

Very simple sytem and very effective.

I have seen 7S26 movements that have survived conditions from boiling to freezing and everything in-between. They were even used on a few Arctic expeditions.

The ETA is a much more refined movement, much easier to regulate and the finish is better. it is also used in various forms in some high end watches.

Both movements will do what they say on the tin, if you want refinement, hacking, smoother sweep on the seconds hand,

the ability to handwind and easy regulation go for the ETA. If you want something that is rugged, non handwinding or hacking, but will survive things that the other movement might not go for the Seiko.

Which one will probably still be working in 20 years time without a service,

to quote Daewoo "that i'll be the Seiko".

regards,

Kerwin.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> The Seiko movement is pretty bomb proof and has a much greater tolerance to dust and dirt
> 
> than the ETA










How do you know that?


----------



## Kerwin (Nov 2, 2004)

Griff said:


> > The Seiko movement is pretty bomb proof and has a much greater tolerance to dust and dirt
> >
> > than the ETA
> 
> ...


I have seen a few 'dirty' Seikos working fine and a few 'dirty' ETA's that have not. I guess it's down to tighter tolerances in the ETA movements, makes then a little more succeptible to jamming due to dirt or dust in the cogs.

regards,

kerwin.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

I have, I think is only one, Seiko automatic in the safe dating back to ??? - probably 1985 - more or less.

I also have other watches - also around the 80s - with ETA automatic movements.

They all work fine and stand to attention when shaken (not stirred) - apart from the "poxy" Rolex watches. The Submariner started going anti-clockwise when shaken (and it is only a few years old)























Does anyone know what is inside the original Corum Admiral Cup? (80s)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just to add fuel to the flames of the ETA vs Seiko movement debate Seiko have recently released a new automatic movement that hacks & can be hand wound too. At the moment it's only available in dressy style watches (very nice they are too) but hopefully it'll make an appearance in a sporty/divers watch soon. It still runs at 21,600bph.

I have watches with both ETA 2824-2 & Seiko 7s26 movements & like them all. I have a soft spot for Seiko's though because of their reputation for reliability & as being great value for money (which they are). Accuracy has never been that big a concern for me - if you want spot on accuracy then quartz is the only way to go in my opinion (though it must be quite a buzz regulating a mechanical watch to something like quartz accuracy). Personally I just set my autos to one of my quartz watches & leave it at that - if it loses or gains a couple of minutes a day then I'll live with it or re-adjust it.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree - if you want "dead-on" accuracy then go for a quartz/atomic kind. I haven't been too occupied with accuracy either, and my experiences with the Seiko 7S26 versus an ETA 2824-2 are similar to the ones described. What I have noticed however is that the Seiko's usually runs great "out of the box" with no adjustment needed - after 2-3 weks they settle down and keep excellent time







. The ones I have bought new with the ETA movement always seems to need adjustment after a while







. This is just my own observations though - others might have other experiences.









Knut


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

All I know is that these brands *(**just to name a few)[/**b] use the ETA 2824 MOVEMENT*

*AEROWATCH - ANGULAR MOMENTUM - ANONIMO - ARCHIMEDE - ARISTO - ATLANTIC - AUGUSTE REYMOND - AVIATEUR - AVIER - BALL - BERNE - BMW - BOMBARDIER - B.R.M. - BULOVA - BWC - CAMEL - CERTINA - CHASE DURER - CUERVO Y SOBRINOS - D.FREEMONT - DANIEL MINK - DAVOSA - DIANEX - DIOR - DOXA - DUBEY & S - DUFEAU - DUNHILL - EBERHARD - EKLUND - ELYSEE - EPOS - ETERNA - FESTINA - FORTIS - GEVRIL - GLYCINE - GRIMOLDI - GROVANA - HAMILTON - HANOWA - INVICTA - JACQUES LEMANS - JEAN MARCEL - JORG HYSEK - JUSTEX - KENTEX - KOBOLD - KRIEGER - KURT - LACOSTE - LEONARD - LIMES - LOCMAN - LORENZ - MARATHON - MARTIN BRAUN - MARVIN - MAURICE LACROIX - MIDO - MONDIA - MONTANA - MOVADO - NIVREL - OLLECH & WAJS - ORFINA - OTIUM - PAUL BALDIN - PAUL PICOT - PILO - POLJOT - PORSCHE - REVUE THOMMEN - RITMO MUNDO - RLT - ROAMER - ROBERT - SANDOZ - SINN - STOWA - SWI - TAG-HEUER - TISSOT - TITONI - TUDOR - VENTURA - VERSACE - VOLLMER - WYLER VETTA - XEMEX - XENO*


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

I've had good success with both. Each are known for different things the Seiko is known for being rugged while the ETA for it's accuracy and of course for being used in so many manufacturers watches. If you're looking at a Seiko I'd look at the knew models that have the knew movement that I believe can be manually wound, I believe it's the diashock "Spirit" model. They are really nice looking watches (kind of like a Grand Seiko style to it).

Also, while we're on the subject, I heard somewhere that after 2010 the ETA movement will no longer be available to watch manufacturer's outside of the Swatch group (can't remember where I read it at, was it hear???). Can anybody confirm this? If it is true and looking four years into the futures I'm wondering what will be Roy's movement of preference? The NOS one that he used in the RLT 20 is excellent (can't remember the name of it off hand).

I've had good success with both. Each are known for different things the Seiko is known for being rugged while the ETA for it's accuracy and of course for being used in so many manufacturers watches. If you're looking at a Seiko I'd look at the knew models that have the knew movement that I believe can be manually wound, I believe it's the diashock "Spirit" model. They are really nice looking watches (kind of like a Grand Seiko style to it).

Also, while we're on the subject, I heard somewhere that after 2010 the ETA movement will no longer be available to watch manufacturer's outside of the Swatch group (can't remember where I read it at, was it hear???). Can anybody confirm this? If it is true and looking four years into the futures I'm wondering what will be Roy's movement of preference? The NOS one that he used in the RLT 20 is excellent (can't remember the name of it off hand).


----------

